# Man charged after grenade launcher found in B.C. hotel room



## jollyjacktar (3 Aug 2012)

Not good to see these floating around.



> The Canadian Press
> Published Thursday, Aug. 2, 2012 5:50PM EDT
> 
> NANAIMO, B.C. - A 28-year-old man has been charged in connection with a grenade launcher that police found in a Nanaimo, B.C., hotel room.  Dustin Pacheo appeared in provincial court Thursday, a day after Mounties investigating a report about a firearm instead discovered a launcher.
> ...


----------



## Maxadia (3 Aug 2012)

Apparently they're leagal in Canada, but the ammo isn't, according to some of the comments?  Can anyne confirm this?


----------



## Occam (3 Aug 2012)

Wow, almost thought we'd solved this mystery...


----------



## fraserdw (3 Aug 2012)

If it's an M79 Booper gun, it is legal, there was lots for sale in the 90s.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> If it's an M79 Booper gun, it is legal, there was lots for sale in the 90s.


That's not what the picture in the linked story shows


----------



## Jimmy_D (3 Aug 2012)

Its completely identical to an M203 Paint grenade launcher, for paint balling. 


Edit: Removed my error.


----------



## Maxadia (3 Aug 2012)

Also identical to the Colt version, is it not?  I'd find it hard to believe that the police, once called to investigate, would not be able to tell the difference betwen the two.

BTW, without a PAL he's just as screwed as if it were a single shot shotgun or. 22 rifle.  Seeing as the charge mentioned was unlawful possession.


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Aug 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Apparently they're leagal in Canada, but the ammo isn't, according to some of the comments?  Can anyne confirm this?



Not sure about the laws, but these are:

https://shopquestar.com/shopping65/shopexd.asp?id=643&bc=no

How convertible they are, I don't know.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Aug 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Also identical to the Colt version, is it not?  I'd find it hard to believe that the police, once called to investigate, would not be able to tell the difference betwen the two.
> 
> BTW, without a PAL he's just as screwed as if it were a single shot shotgun or. 22 rifle.  Seeing as the charge mentioned was unlawful possession.



An M203 grenade launcher shouldn't be considered a firearm. It doesn't launch a projectile faster than 450 (?) feet per second. Same as a crossbow and most airguns.

Having an explosive 40mm grenade (or explosive tip rambo arrow) would be illegal.


----------



## chrisf (3 Aug 2012)

They're completely legal, and the ammunition is legal where not otherwise prohibited (explosive, flechette, etc). 

Solid rounds, smoke, chalk, whatever, all legal

Note, it's a "charge" not a "conviction". It wouldn't be the first time in this country that somone (even law enforcement) has panicked over a perfectly legal firearm. Particularly with an odd piece like this. (I'm waiting for the day somone gets arrested for hunting with an XCR)

It's why I have non-descript cases for all my guns. Despite the fact I'm a lisenced gun owner, and live in a very quiet suburban neighbourhood, which no doubt has multiple other liscenced firearm owners given the local popularity of hunting, if I was to walk from my front door to my truck, with a gun visibly in my hands, even if appropriately locked, a neighbour will panic, and the local TRU team will be on my door step with me on my knees in hand cuffs in minutes.

Now that being said, there are a variety of scenarios where it might not have been legal, maybe it was stolen, maybe he didn't have a firearms lisence, maybe he had explosive ammunition.


----------

